# Turkeys in American Fork Canyon



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I live in Cedar Hills which is near the entrance of American Fork Canyon. I drew a Central tag and was looking for a close place to hunt. Has anyone seeing any birds in American Fork Canyon lately? I haven't had much time to get out and scout.
Thanks.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not in the areas you can access this time of year. Usually see them up high.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

AF Canyon and just about every other major canyon in Utah has turkeys. I have seen them up AF numerous times.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I normally see them on the alpine loop, typically above Sundance--just watch out for all the private land.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Hiked 13 miles trying to find one last year. Never saw a bird. A few weeks later saw some on the side of the road! . Guess that is why it's called hunting.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Timpanooke


-DallanC


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok thanks for the replies.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

The heber side around wastch state park and up too the top I,ve seen lots of turkey's


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Moose Hollow said:


> The heber side around wastch state park and up too the top I,ve seen lots of turkey's


Yup...just make sure you get their early to get a parking spot :shock: :mrgreen:


----------

